# One eye bull and one eye split



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

This pigeon is over 2 1/2 months old. It has one bull eye and one split yellow eye. His nest mate is similar but with only bull eyes.

He is not one eye cold.

What causes this factor ? Is it uneven distribution of the pie genes ?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Very simple. Do you see the colored feathers near the yellow eye?
If the eye is surrounded by color it won't be a bull eye. 
In your case it is barely visible.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Ya but then what causes this uneven distribution of the pigment ? The usual genes like grizzle and pied ?

I have seen some Lahores in which the marking travels across the eye but still having bull eyes.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Hi Sreesh,

The white pied genes are totally separate from the grizzle genes. Grizzle will never cause a bull eye, which is why orange and pearl eyed whites can be bred by doubling the grizzle factor along with ash-red. Grizzle cannot remove pigment from the iris.

Bull eye is caused by lack of pigment in the iris, which is exactly what a white feather is, lack of pigment.

Pied and other white markings will cause a bull eye. These kinds of whites are fickle friends and may inherit fairly reliably (as does monk mark or bald-head) while on the other hand you get pied marking that can show up anywhere on the offspring. 

In the case of your bird above, it is definite that the one eye has normal pigment (is on an area where a pied gene is not expressing) while the other eye is in an area devoid of pigment. It may be that this bird is bald-headed, with the separation running above one eye and below the other, or that the bird has a pied gene that causes random white areas (one of which happens to be on the one eye).

It is interesting to note that the division between the pigmented and un-pigmented areas can actually run right through the eye causing what is called a cracked eye, and eye which is partly colored (red/orange/pearl) and party bull.

Kind regards,
Rudolph


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

rudolph.est said:


> Hi Sreesh,
> 
> The white pied genes are totally separate from the grizzle genes. Grizzle will never cause a bull eye, which is why orange and pearl eyed whites can be bred by doubling the grizzle factor along with ash-red. Grizzle cannot remove pigment from the iris.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rudolph  I am starting to understand it now


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

i have a yellow bar capuchine that has the same thing


----------

